# Bleeding oversized transfers off the shirt



## oldsewandsew (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi All!!! Everyone on this forum has been super friendly and helpful, so I am wondering if you could teach me something. I want to take very large heat transfers - either Plastisol or vinyl - and put the transfer on the shirt at an angle so that part of the design will be off the shirt. Will I have to trim and pre-plan the design or can I just do that and have a piece of brown paper on the bottom to accept the remainder ink or vinyl? Just wondering. I know this is odd, but just wanting to try stuff. I don't want to ruin my platen doing this stuff. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

You could buy a teflon cover for your press. Then any excess ink will print onto the teflon sheet. The ink would rub off the teflon really easy and save the bottom foam platen on your press. I would probably place the t-shirt to the side of the press. The only part of the transfer that will print will be the part that is applied with heat. If you put the t-shirt where it is hanging off and the transfer is also hanging off the only part of the shirt that will print will be the part you had under the press...hope that makes sense :0)


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you do it, take a pic and post back, I've been curious about the same.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

